# Very Sad. I lost my LadyBug.



## PattySh (Dec 30, 2011)

My pony Ladybug died last nite. She was awesome and we had her 11 years. 13H. Big enough for me to ride, small enough for the grandkids. She was a  bay morganX and the safest pony I'd ever owned. Anyone could ride her and nothing ever spooked her. She was about 23 but didn't look or act her age. The ground  around the barn has been muddy in places all year.  She fell into a mudhole and got stuck and must have been down all nite. By the time we found her she was almost gone. I still can't believe it. The barn will be sad for a long time.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry you lost her.  It is never easy when you lose a long time pet / friend.  Been there!  It seems like the bigger they are, the harder it is.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 31, 2011)

Truly sorry to hear of the loss of your Sweet Beloved LadyBug.  

K


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. How terrible.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 31, 2011)

My condolences.


----------



## goodhors (Dec 31, 2011)

My condolences also.  Never easy to have one leave you.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all so much. I still can't believe she's gone. She was the hit of our summer bbq's and gave a pony ride to  all the kids and adults and loved every moment of it. She will be some missed. Here I am giving a lesson  to a family friend riding ladybug. (The bay pony facing)


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jan 2, 2012)

Aw man that's terrible :/ , I'm sooooo sorry    . Anyone could see what a beautiful and gentle girl she was


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry about your loss.  It's hard losing a long time friend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

